

Awkward Aussie fail from The Gap - franticromantic
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/11/04/a-gap-in-local-knowledge/

======
ljf
funny fail, but... I reckon that Sydney store was planned to either open
first, or take precedence on the page ( be om the left) . but once the
Melbourne store opened, they thought it looked odd to have the copy on the
right.

but I wonder who made the call to have it like it is...

